# Ie legends ? What happened



## Caltek (Jun 25, 2019)

So I see ie legends went from 43 teams down to 26 teams this year what happened to them . I know a handful went to rebels but what about the rest . What happened to the 03g premiere team? Where did they go.


----------



## Trojan75 (Jun 26, 2019)

I saw that a few also went to Arsenal ECNL. Maybe hit a wall as to how far up the team could go and CSL Premier year after year wasn’t cutting it. They had a heck of a team and wish them luck.


----------



## Caltek (Jun 26, 2019)

Trojan75 said:


> I saw that a few also went to Arsenal ECNL. Maybe hit a wall as to how far up the team could go and CSL Premier year after year wasn’t cutting it. They had a heck of a team and wish them luck.


I meant a handful of teams went to rebels ie . The 03g premiere team seemed to still be trucking along even after losing the girls to arsenal. But to see the team not there as whole just wondering if they moved somewhere.


----------



## FourFourTwo (Jul 1, 2019)

It looks like they re-branded as Legends G03 Premier. They seemed to have dropped the IE. They looked good at CRL play in this past weekend.

 It appears that some of the Legends IE teams are now under the Legends FC umbrella. It's also been heard that the Legends IE 06 team that won presidents cup will now be the 06 DPL team at Legends FC.


----------



## FourFourTwo (Jul 1, 2019)

FourFourTwo said:


> It's also been heard that the Legends IE 06 team that won presidents cup will now be the 06 DPL team at Legends FC.


Should read G07 team. my mistake.


----------



## momofgk (Jul 1, 2019)

FourFourTwo said:


> It looks like they re-branded as Legends G03 Premier. They seemed to have dropped the IE. They looked good at CRL play in this past weekend.
> 
> It appears that some of the Legends IE teams are now under the Legends FC umbrella. It's also been heard that the Legends IE 06 team that won presidents cup will now be the 06 DPL team at Legends FC.


I wonder why they would do the play in though? They should have been qualified from their CRL results last season. When they rebranded from ie surf to legends ie, it was seamless transition.  Maybe not enough roster continuity?


----------



## FourFourTwo (Jul 1, 2019)

momofgk said:


> I wonder why they would do the play in though? They should have been qualified from their CRL results last season. When they rebranded from ie surf to legends ie, it was seamless transition. Maybe not enough roster continuity?


Not sure but that would the most logical explanation.


----------



## Rev234 (Jul 1, 2019)

momofgk said:


> I wonder why they would do the play in though? They should have been qualified from their CRL results last season. When they rebranded from ie surf to legends ie, it was seamless transition.  Maybe not enough roster continuity?


Didn't finish high enough in crl last go round. Had to requalify via play in. Blowing through competition in play in.


----------



## momofgk (Jul 1, 2019)

Oh yeah, that makes sense with the two bracket system. Forgot about that. 4 playoff teams and 2 CRL cup are auto qualifiers


----------

